# dam akadama



## pike (10 Nov 2009)

hello after reading james article on akadama i bought a bag same in make in the thread and decided to give it a good rinse the only problem it as turned  back into clay totally crumbled away.luckily i'm in no rush to use and now need a replacement top dressing any recommendations please? hopeing to plant hc cuba. regards jon


----------



## Nelson (10 Nov 2009)

thats strange.had some in my tank since april with no problems :? .
depends how much money you want to spend to cap it.could get sand or gavel.
not sure its a good idea to still ues the akadama though.


----------



## squiggley (11 Nov 2009)

I had the same problem

Bought two bags at the same time, one bag crumble lightly when washed but had now started to deteriorate badly now 6 months late. The other bag perfectly fine, no sign of crumbling


----------



## Nick16 (11 Nov 2009)

what type did you buy. you need the double red line stuff. 
i had akadama in a tank for about 6 months with no signs of crumbling etc.


----------



## dsandson (11 Nov 2009)

I've had Akadama in a 180l for almost a year now. When initially washing it, if you were too vigourous then it would easily crumble away. A light touch was best. After a year and its still going strong. Perhaps you got a bad batch.

Dave


----------



## pike (11 Nov 2009)

on the bag it say's hard quality ,must be a bad batch it even crumbles if i squeeze it before it was soaked.in my moss tank i have aquaclay from ae and they are like bullets so i will get some for the 130ltr tank.regards jon


----------

